# Buying iTunes with Paypal - is there a way?



## mason204

I want to buy music from iTunes but my hands are tied.

I have money in PayPal and I have a Canadian iTunes account. It doesn't take PayPal and I am no longer able to charge anything to the credit card on file with iTunes. I'm angry because I have PayPal money I can use but Cdn iTunes doesn't take PayPal.

So, I created an U.S. iTunes account which allows me to buy tunes using PayPal but my PayPal account is Canadian and, with the bogus info in my iTunes U.S. account, I'm sure it wouldn't let me link the two.

So, I tried to setup a U.S. Paypal account to work with the U.S. iTunes account. Of course, I can't setup a U.S. paypal account without a U.S. credit card.

Is there any way around this??? I just want to use my PayPal monies...

I've just discovered I could buy a U.S. iTunes card on eBay but I hate to pay extra for a card in an auction when I have perfectly good money sitting in a PayPal account. I'm also bummed because I just spent 3 weeks in the U.S. and didn't know about this when I was there. I could have picked up any number of gift cards then. I was staring at them in line at the Target... 

HELP, anyone!

Cheryl.


----------



## treysik

I am nearly 100% certain you cannot do anything, other then what you already mentioned (buying the gift cards on eBay). That was the only solution I could think of and well, you already mentioned that.

Actually, after a search - I found this on ehmac (go figure).

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/48058-where-buy-itunes-gift-cards.html

Try that out - apparently some retailers sell them.


----------



## fjnmusic

If you have a credit card, why don't you just use that to purchase iTunes songs? Save your PayPal money for your next PayPal purchase. Really, it's six one way, hald a dozen the other. Unless you never plan to use PayPal again. Or you have no credit card.


----------



## mason204

fjnmusic said:


> If you have a credit card, why don't you just use that to purchase iTunes songs? Save your PayPal money for your next PayPal purchase. Really, it's six one way, hald a dozen the other. Unless you never plan to use PayPal again. Or you have no credit card.


The credit card is my husband's which I initially used to create my iTunes account. He doesn't use iTunes at all. The PayPal is my own "pocket money". We would rather not have the credit card used for music purchases, especially if there's perfectly good money sitting in PayPal. 

I'd even be happy to buy a canadian iTunes gift card online but I have yet to find a merchant who accepts PayPal as a payment option.

No credit card = no iTunes

Cheryl.


----------



## treysik

mason204 said:


> The credit card is my husband's which I initially used to create my iTunes account. He doesn't use iTunes at all. The PayPal is my own "pocket money". We would rather not have the credit card used for music purchases, especially if there's perfectly good money sitting in PayPal.
> 
> I'd even be happy to buy a canadian iTunes gift card online but I have yet to find a merchant who accepts PayPal as a payment option.
> 
> No credit card = no iTunes
> 
> Cheryl.


I posted in my previous post - there is a link (see above) - apparent Costco, Best Buy and some Shoppers Drug Mart sells them. You just have to go to the store. Check them out and see if its true.


----------



## kloan

I emailed Apple asking them if they were going to offer Paypal to Canadians since it's available in the US. I got a generic reply saying they're not allowed to share information on new products or services, blah blah blah....

Would be nice since not everyone has credit cards. I don't, and don't want any. I like using Paypal because it's linked to my bank account.


----------



## cap10subtext

mason204 said:


> The credit card is my husband's which I initially used to create my iTunes account. He doesn't use iTunes at all. The PayPal is my own "pocket money". We would rather not have the credit card used for music purchases, especially if there's perfectly good money sitting in PayPal.
> 
> I'd even be happy to buy a canadian iTunes gift card online but I have yet to find a merchant who accepts PayPal as a payment option.
> 
> No credit card = no iTunes
> 
> Cheryl.


You might want to look into "pay a you go" credit cards. You are describing exactly the kind of situation they were designed for.


----------



## chas_m

I can verify that Costco (Canada) and SDM -- along with just about every other place that sells plastic gift cards -- has Canadian iTunes gift cards.


----------



## treysik

chas_m said:


> I can verify that Costco (Canada) and SDM -- along with just about every other place that sells plastic gift cards -- has Canadian iTunes gift cards.


There we go! Your answer for sure. I just spoke to a co-worker and they to told me Costco has them 100%, they bought some just the other day and they bought some at SDM in the past.


----------



## mason204

Thanks for all your help.

I'll have to break down, pay cash and buy the card at a "brick and mortar" store. I've seen the cards in stores at check-out counters but wanted to buy something online with money FROM paypal. The drag is that I have an online store that funnels money into PayPal. My cash is ALL there right now. My wallet is empty (Fall is a rough time) and after years of getting out of major debt I refuse to use credit cards anymore. Now if Shoppers or Best Buy allowed me to buy the card online with paypal, I'd be set. :clap: I only want to buy 2 tunes for $1.98 

Looks like this is just the way it is. I like to ask because you never know if someone has a better way. Thanks, everyone.

Cheryl.


----------



## chas_m

mason204 said:


> The drag is that I have an online store that funnels money into PayPal. My cash is ALL there right now.


When my PayPal account has cash in it, I just have them transfer all or some of the balance into my bank account. Can't you do that with yours?


----------



## treysik

chas_m said:


> When my PayPal account has cash in it, I just have them transfer all or some of the balance into my bank account. Can't you do that with yours?


Bingo! Thats what I have done in the past. I still do it when I need to.


----------



## Crewser

mason204 said:


> I want to buy music from iTunes but my hands are tied.
> 
> I have money in PayPal and I have a Canadian iTunes account. It doesn't take PayPal and I am no longer able to charge anything to the credit card on file with iTunes. I'm angry because I have PayPal money I can use but Cdn iTunes doesn't take PayPal.
> 
> So, I created an U.S. iTunes account which allows me to buy tunes using PayPal but my PayPal account is Canadian and, with the bogus info in my iTunes U.S. account, I'm sure it wouldn't let me link the two.
> 
> So, I tried to setup a U.S. Paypal account to work with the U.S. iTunes account. Of course, I can't setup a U.S. paypal account without a U.S. credit card.
> 
> Is there any way around this??? I just want to use my PayPal monies...
> 
> I've just discovered I could buy a U.S. iTunes card on eBay but I hate to pay extra for a card in an auction when I have perfectly good money sitting in a PayPal account. I'm also bummed because I just spent 3 weeks in the U.S. and didn't know about this when I was there. I could have picked up any number of gift cards then. I was staring at them in line at the Target...
> 
> HELP, anyone!
> 
> Cheryl.


There is a thread in ehmac that tels you how to set up a US iTunes account for free. Free US iTunes account 

Then all you need to do is buy a US itunes card with your PayPal monies via eBay, and apply that code to your US iTunes account.


----------



## kb244

Not sure if this is strictly limited to the US.

But I simply charge it to my Paypal Debit card. Basically its a free 'mastercard logo' debit card that charges whatevers in my paypal balance, and even gives 1% cashback when used as a credit card transation (otherwise 1$ fee if ATM). 

However I'm not sure if this is an option for Canadian users.


----------



## daniels

transfer the funds back to your bank account go buy a itunes card or visa gift card and link it to itunes. Just 3 easy steps!


----------



## tinboye

I live in Canada and I own one of these cards, i got one by being a business premier member for paypal for over 6 years. I do all my business online via paypal and do not own an actual credit card. I can use my paypal debit card anywhere i travel, go to any store and use it as if it was a mastercard. But when i try and add it to itunes, their AVS will not verify the card. When i called them to have them verify it manually (which is possible) with most businesses, they said no it could not be done. Its very frustrating!

I refuse to make the extra effort to have to shift money around just to get a throw away credit card. There are many apps that i would like to buy. If they accepted paypal in canada or verified these cards they would get so much more business. I do not think it is right that they get to choose or cater to what countries they want. When i wrote them an email about this experience, their response was sending me to a url to fill out a survey. that i thought was a slap in the face.





kb244 said:


> Not sure if this is strictly limited to the US.
> 
> But I simply charge it to my Paypal Debit card. Basically its a free 'mastercard logo' debit card that charges whatevers in my paypal balance, and even gives 1% cashback when used as a credit card transation (otherwise 1$ fee if ATM).
> 
> However I'm not sure if this is an option for Canadian users.


----------



## Sabrina SB

*Buying Canadian iTunes with PayPal*

You can buy iTunes card through PCgamesupply.com for various countries using PayPal


----------



## pm-r

Sabrina SB said:


> You can buy iTunes card through PCgamesupply.com for various countries using PayPal



At a pretty hefty price tag increase I'd say, and I just smell SPAM!!!


----------



## Sabrina SB

No. $100.00 iTunes card cost $100.00. There is no price increase.


----------



## pm-r

Sabrina SB said:


> No. $100.00 iTunes card cost $100.00. There is no price increase.


I didn't even see those listed there, and I just see high prices, and yes I clicked the Canadian currency and this is what I see, but there is a option to use PayPal it seems — if one actually wanted to:


----------



## dona83

This thread has been risen from the dead. :lmao:

I bought a card earlier this year through Paypal with their 10% off promotion, which is currently not going on right now. 

Also check Safeway, Loblaws, London Drugs, etc. which sometimes has 10% off their cards, or Costco which always sells $100 for $89.99 in the warehouse, sometimes $79.99. Their online price is $5 higher.

Finally, you can use Visa Debit nowadays. See if your bank offers one.


----------



## rgray

When I was housebound due to recovery from surgery i used miTunes.tv to buy UK and US iTunes cards. i even used it to get Canadian iTunes cards during the same period. I used them because they accept PayPal and I used a Canadian based PayPal. 

I have no involvement other than as a customer. They are fast, curtious and there has never been a problem...


----------



## rgray

Gabrielle said:


> The only way to purchase from the itunes US store while living outside of the US would be using the gift card method. However, instead of buying them on ebay I'd suggest buying them directly from an online gift card retailer. I've been using itunes-giftcards.com to buy my cards and have never had a problem.


----------



## pm-r

This same subject recently came up on the Mac Forums, with many not having a PayPal option with either the iTunes or App Store, yet many articles were recently published saying Apple had included some new and addition countries that included their area to use PayPal. 

Odd that I don't see any such option in my Apple account, even though I wouldn't use PayPal there anyway.

At least it's consistent in its inconsistency.


----------



## pm-r

Cross posting happening here…??? Confusing… 
Where to buy iTunes gift cards? - Page 3 - ehMac.ca


----------



## rgray

^^^


----------

